# Cephalexin overdose???



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband is an idiot. I gave Sophie her evening Cephalexen for her staph infection and marked it on our chart. Not 5 minutes later, my husband came along and gave her ANOTHER dosage. Of course, everywhere I google, it warns to NOT double up on doses. She weighs 66.8 pounds and takes 3 250 mg pills - Meaning she has now had 6 in the past 10 minutes. Any advice?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Geeze, I have no idea.. call your ER vet and ask.

Forgot to say, praying she's OK. Let us know what the ER vet says!

My husband just said he thinks she'll be OK but I'd still call the ER vet and ask. I'm a major worry wart as you may have noticed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, you could call the er vet and ask if it's a concern. I really don't know.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I may make my husband call.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YES! We have a check list for Gunner's meds too.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's calling now - I'm fuming!!!! Why the heck even HAVE a medication chart if you aren't going to check it???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Symptoms of cephalexin overdose are abdominal pain, vomiting, diarrhea, muscle weakness/spasms, and seizure. Contact your vet, and if any of these symptoms are present get right in.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He just got off the phone with our vet -- She may get an upset stomach, but it is not a dangerous amount. She suggested giving her some extra food to avoid having the medication on an empty stomach (I'm sure Sophie will be torn up about that). We should skip the morning dose of the meds and give tomorrow evening's dose a little early to get her all sorted out. The vet was not worried at all - She did the calculations and said that up to 3,000 mg was still in the acceptable range (she got 1,500). I feel better  I am a worry-wart too, Deb, and I wouldn't have slept at all tonight!!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no idea - let us know what the vet says.

I guess for the first time I feel lucky that DH lets me do all of the meds....and feeding...and poop patrol.....etc


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad she is going to be OK and she gets a late night snack on top of that - all right!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she will be OK. The food may absorb the drug also and not give her an upset stomach or the extra effects.

Hopefully your hubby will check the chart from now on!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I'm sure he will!! He KNOWS he's in trouble when he messes up with the babies!!!


----------

